
Ask HN: Time tracking app - kull
Most of our team members are having a flexible schedule and getting paid per hour. We use slack, so we tested few slack apps, but all of them seem not so intuitive, too manual, we are forgetting to turn on&#x2F;off a timer. What are you guys using?
======
stephenr
I've found Billings Pro works well, but the timers are mostly manual. It will
ask you about pausing/stopping timers after a period of inactivity (i.e. you
forget to his pause when you go to lunch, then come back, it will ask what to
do now, and what to do with the time since you were last active on the
computer)

Having said that, I'd also love to hear about an open source option (ideally a
native client-side app that can integrate with a self-hostable server-side
component - basically Toggl but open source I guess)

------
welder
[https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com) if you're tracking programming
hours. It's automatic so you won't forget to turn on/off a timer.

------
kull
FYI: we are testing mesasix.com for slack.

